# Youtube video insertion problem (Bug report)



## mythmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

*Problem:*

The "Insert Video" function does not work for Youtube videos.

*Environment:*

OS:  64-bit Linux

OS-specific (uname -a):  Linux kxstudio64 2.6.31-12-realtime #21-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Mar 18 12:21:47 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Browser:  Mozilla Firefox

Browser version:  3.6.9

Relevant browser extensions:  Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2, Adblock Plus v. 1.2.2

All other browser extensions:  Download Statusbar 0.9.7.1, DownThemAll 1.1.10, Forecastbar Enhanced 0.9.6

*Description:*

Whenever I click on the "Insert Video" icon while focused inside of the "Reply" box, a popup will allow me to insert the Youtube video address.  It will, however, *not* display the video in the resulting post.

*Workaround:*

I've been able to work around this problem by editing the source directly and inserting the "embed" code from Youtube.  This, of course, is not very user-friendly.

*Examples:*

(1) clicking the "Insert Video" icon and pasting a Youtube video address there:

/lib/ckeditor/images/spacer.gif?t=A39E

(2) clicking the "Source" icon and appropriately editing the HTML code for the post to include the "<object>" code from Youtube:


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

Mythy,

I never had that problem.

Sometimes the less you know how to do, the less problems you have. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 17, 2010)

I never did either before now, Bear.

In all due respect, though, this is a bug report.  Please allow the software maintainers to address this one.

I'm a professional, and I've been doing this for over 25 years.  It could very easily have something to do with the versions of OS and software that I'm using.  The developers need to know this.

Thanks
 


Bearcarver said:


> Mythy,
> 
> I never had that problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I never did either before now, Bear.
> 
> In all due respect, though, this is a bug report.  Please allow the software maintainers to address this one.
> 
> ...


Sorry Myth.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)

OK.. we finally figured this one out. Here is the verbage from the email I just got on it:
Hi everyone,

I wanted to give you all a quick update about a problem that is currently affecting the platform for Firefox users.

In Firefox 3.6.9, the Firefox developers made an unannounced and significant change to the way that the browser handles certain types of objects that created issues for many rich text editors across the web, including the one that we use at Huddler.  You can read more about the bug here (it's pretty in-depth technical stuff though):

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596300

The end result is that users who are using Firefox 3.6.9 and 3.6.10 (the two latest versions) are unable to upload videos (both YouTube and Vimeo) and file attachments on the Huddler platform.  The Firefox developers have acknowledged the problem and have incorporated a fix for it in the next Firefox release (3.6.11), which is currently scheduled to be released on October 14th.  Until the new version of Firefox is released, users who are having trouble inserting videos and attachments should use an alternative browser such as Chrome or Safari.
 
So there you have it.. it will be fixed by Firefox in a few weeks or at the next release.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome -- thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay, i am using Firefox 3.6.10, Is that the reason I am having problems uploading images also?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Awesome -- thanks!


That's Great Bret,

I guess I can put that chainsaw away now too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Okay, i am using Firefox 3.6.10, Is that the reason I am having problems uploading images also?


Paul, yes.. if affects 3.6.10 as well and will be corrected on the next release.


----------

